# Food Allergies and Bodybuilding



## lycan Venom (Feb 12, 2019)

I am just now hitting 33yrs old and my body is starting to drastically change. I have become severely allergic to certain foods due to a Latex Allergy. I am also pretty sure I am lactose intolerant now. I am pretty much a fucking bloated ballon 24/7 and learning from trial and error what triggers gastro bloating for me besides the anaphylactic reactions.

I have kicked whey to the curb and since I can not eat many fruits and some vegetables, and also having an issue with beef digestion, it has become very hard to properly diet. I was never into vegan ideology and since I can not enjoy many plant based foods, I am quickly running out of options.

I am looking for high bio-availability of protein and carbohydrates with omega acids. I think I am stuck with fish, chicken, eggs, rice and I dont know what else. Maybe beans but I can no longer eat potatoes at all. Beer... no way... I become a hot air ballon for a couple days!


----------

